# Stacking Vivariums



## buzzthebeardie (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey,
Do you think it would be okay to stack a 3 foot vivarium on top of a 4 foot vivarium? Or would this cause bending of the glass?
Thank you


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Should be perfectly fine ... I do it with most of mine .. The only difference I've noticed is that each time you stack a Viv on top of another the lower Viv's glass panels are 'slightly' harder to slide due to the weight - even that can be overcome with a little oil .. If you're a worrier like me you can easily add a couple of lengths of wood in the middle of the lower Viv on the back wall -to give a little extra support... 

PLUS heat RISES of course ... which means having the warm side of each Viv at the same end .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

